# Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

Well thought i should really share these with you.
Have had them fitted about a year now and REALLY are the next best thing to carbon or PCCCB's 
Ferrari 360 front callipers mated to 355mm Brembo directional vented and grooved discs and custom alloy bells 
































And fitted 
























These were a bit tight behind Seat LCR wheels but fitted all the same lol
now running Porkers so even more space
























Enjoy 
Andy


----------



## Andres20vt (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy crap.. tight fit. Great job.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Andres20vt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wow, very nice!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (DENTREFORM)*

wow. you must do alot of 120mph+ braking...


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

that is awesome, no joke... but your brake hose kills it...


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mrjoshm)*

http://www.brembo.com/US/Perfo...7.htm
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/faqs.shtml#16


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (greyhare)*

Nice job! What is the operating temp for those rotors? How long does it take to get them warmed up?
Oh, If you want to make your car even more bling, my wife has some extra diamonds laying around that you could put in your odometer or something....
Any scraping or binding of the brake lines?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*

You know these are questions he can't answer.... or atleast I doubt fully.
Props for making it work, the setup really is not anything special other than it was issued for a Ferrari (which is original). The only other issue this is not a practical conversion... because it came from a Ferrari.
The setup itself would not have a large difference compaired to Brembo's BBK's, infact the brembo Ferrari calipers may even be worst because of the caliper technology in BBK's today.
(FYI: if you already didn't know Brembo supplies Ferrari's brakes.)


----------



## slamdgti1.8t (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

WOW way to be a duch and bash his work and ideas. I think its super sweet and different than any other BBK. Maybe your mad because you didnt think of it first. Go drive your EVO around. Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by slamdgti1.8t at 6:29 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (slamdgti1.8t)*

where'd you get the calipers? They look different than i remember my Dad's looking, he had a 360 for a while, i think it was 2006.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (slamdgti1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slamdgti1.8t* »_WOW way to be a duch and bash his work and ideas. I think its super sweet and different than any other BBK. Maybe your mad because you didnt think of it first. Go drive your EVO around. Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by slamdgti1.8t at 6:29 PM 1-21-2010_

If you didn't notice, I gave him props for making it work... hardly bashing, if the truth hurts I'm sorry.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

why don't i see pads in there?


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (DENTREFORM)*

Thats pretty sick. You should do a diy on these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (akid420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akid420* »_why don't i see pads in there?
 Looks like it was for test fitting, but if you look closely at the pics with the wheels on, you'll see that the pins are in place and the pads are prolly installed in those pics.


----------



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (ps2375)*

*24vEngineer* 
Operating temps i am not too sure 
Using the DS2500 pads was an EXCELLENT idea on the compound of the disc and give a stock feel to light braking even on cold discs so you have the normal confidence round town that you would with say a 312mm set up.
On brake test roller i did a few cold runs that gave 650Kg approx on EACH front wheel the after a HARD session and right back on the tester have another 125KG on top PER wheel so YES they work much better when hot but are still fantastic on clod discs.
i did 4 constant laps of the ring on these (after upgrading to braided hoses) and did not have a single ounce of brake fade and the hotter they go the better the bite was.
The Ferrari 360 calliper is identical to the seat leon cupra R that were fitted with the 323mm discs and 4 pots with the exception of the piston size that are slightly larger on these over the LCR ones so you maintain a compact design.
The brake lines are custom braided hoses using the factor strut clamping to keep it tucked away.
*@GTijoejoe* 
I am FULLY aware of who produce these and for info the discs are from the 24 hr lemans Mercedes SLR (REARS) these are quite a soft compound and found that the DS pads killed them in about 15K miles.
For a comparison a PAIR of these discs are about 70 grams LESS than ONE standard brembo 323mm disc so also make a tidy job of reducing the unsprung weight by a considerable amount








One thing people make is the misconception that BIG is better and in some cases of BBK's it infarct make it worse as you must be aware of piston sizes and thinking the MC is only a 23mm piston so fitting stupidly big callipers with huge pistons will give you a reverse effect with a crap pedal.
SORRY for the late reply as i did not receive a mail saying someone had posted 








NEW thread will be up with the latest BBK 
Andy


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (DENTREFORM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DENTREFORM* »_*24vEngineer* 
Operating temps i am not too sure 
Using the DS2500 pads was an EXCELLENT idea on the compound of the disc and give a stock feel to light braking even on cold discs so you have the normal confidence round town that you would with say a 312mm set up.
On brake test roller i did a few cold runs that gave 650Kg approx on EACH front wheel the after a HARD session and right back on the tester have another 125KG on top PER wheel so YES they work much better when hot but are still fantastic on clod discs.
i did 4 constant laps of the ring on these (after upgrading to braided hoses) and did not have a single ounce of brake fade and the hotter they go the better the bite was.
The Ferrari 360 calliper is identical to the seat leon cupra R that were fitted with the 323mm discs and 4 pots with the exception of the piston size that are slightly larger on these over the LCR ones so you maintain a compact design.
The brake lines are custom braided hoses using the factor strut clamping to keep it tucked away.
Andy


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_wow. you must do alot of 120mph+ braking...









seemingly as described, taking it to the track, seems like he built this setup for that purpose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Pretty!


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_wow. you must do alot of 120mph+ braking...









Wow, you are a dick


----------



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (Slimjimmn)*

wow. you must do alot of 120mph+ braking... 
Funny you should say that, if you have EVER been on a track..... OH i know say the Ring then you will know that 120MPH is like getting out and pushing so more like 140-150 so slowing down from that needs a little more than a set of 312's if you want to do 147 corners as fast as you can


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Ferrari 360 brakes on a MK4 (DENTREFORM)*

The Ring....Sigh....you lucky S.O.B.


----------

